# How much insulation in the soffits?



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

My soffits are rather large (11" tall by 30" wide) all around the room (16' x 22'). It will take a lot of insulation to fill them completely. Will I get the same effect if I just put a single layer of R-30 or R-38 in them rather than filling them completely?

Shane


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

R30 should be approx 11" already so basically 2 pcs side by side should do it. No need to pack it in tight.

Bryan


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

With R-30 being 9 1/2" thick you will be fine putting that in there. I spray foam all our builds and use THX certified drywall costly but works great.


----------

